# March Club Hunt....time to put up your guesses!



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Alrighty men,

Here is the forecast for where we will be hunting this weekend. What I want from you is when you think we will get the best responses while calling! We will be doing some hunting in the dark as well....so all times are open! I included a summary of the forecast and an hourly forecast.

I will update this thread after the hunt is over. Also, I have no prize for whoever is the closest on successful times....it's just for bragging rights! Haha...

- Mark



















































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Between 7 and 9. Both am and pm. Second best between 10am and noon.

What ! ? No ice cream prizes ?


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Sunrise and sunset ???? that was easy


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I am gonna go with 7am sunday morn

why? just cause.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

We had a very wet and frustrating weekend hunt. Rained from about 11am on Saturday until Sunday at 10am. After 10am on Sunday it was still on and off rain until dark. I think we saw the sun a total of 2 hours the entire weekend. After having zero luck Saturday we looked up the weather forecast in other areas of the state within range...settled on a spot and took off. Forecast was the opposite they were saying. Oh well, we gave it our all! We did a total of 28 stands...Rainy stands, cloudy stands, and partially sunny stands. The only predator we saw all weekend was 1 Grey Fox and even he took his sweet time strolling in. Shot him after 18 minutes on stand at 10:45am Sunday.

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Well who won? And congrats on the fox...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes congrats on the fox Mark. I've never had luck in rainy weather. I think they all hole up some place dry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, and Eric, you won.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

So the winning team shot ?


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

I guess the only winners were the coyote's.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha oh sorry guys. Poor follow up on my part. 

The winning team brought back 11 Coyotes. Second place was 3 Fox, 1 Coyote. Third place was 1 Coyote, 1 Fox.

We simply chose a terrible area of the state that got pounded by the weather.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

